# for your protection on yellow page advertisement



## lawnmowertech37 (Jan 8, 2010)

i would not deal with rh donnelley yellow pages known as dex reason why if you miss one payment they will go after you they also charge high prices on there advertisement there are cheaper advertisement methods out there 

i got snitched from this company mentioned they took out a writ of exacution on me in the amount of 16,000.00 they want me to pay the court costs and all i have news for them they cannot get anything since im under chapter 7 bankruptcy 

and if they want to cause problems with me i will get me a attorney and i will sue there butts for all they have for the stress they are causing me 

so dont do business with them cause they do not have a heart of compassion on there shoulders they are nothing but vulchers out to get every dime someone has in there pocket 

and i wont refrain on my words either


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jan 8, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> That's no way to treat a thief!



yea they are that for sure how come a major corporation files bankruptcy last year and is trying to collect off me 

makes me wonder

yep google is overwhelmed with there bankruptcy notes


----------



## Sirpouralot (Jan 15, 2010)

*Yellow pages web service*

Be careful about using Yellow Pages for their webservice. We have a website for a tree service in Oakland County Michigan
First they only cover about 1/4 of our service area and charge $200 a month. 
If you want to cover your whole service area, then you can do the math. Then your listing comes up half way down their page so you never get a hit from it. 
What really makes me mad though is they put a nofollow tag on the link to our website, while at the same time giving our competitors at the top of the page 8 links each. Each township that all of us are listed in is a separate page and so they get a back link for all 8 markets. While everyone else on the page has a nofollow link. This tells the search engines not to follow the link.
For those of you who don't know, that is the difference between having your website number one on Google in your market and being buried. There is no good reason why Yellow pages should do that. They did not tell us that was their policy when they signed us up. We only just discovered what they are doing and will be asking for a refund. Likely they have recently started doing it to find other ways of over charging for their already almost totally useless service. So if you use Yellow pages for their online service, and have a website for your business that you are trying to promote in the search engines, make sure you get it in writing that they will not use a nofollow on your link in your paid monthly advertising.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 15, 2010)

Everything about the yellow pages has got to be where it just plain sucks anymore. Aggressive moron salespeople, over priced, lies about coverage areas and books distributed and ad designers that are sure to get your ad unnoticed. We have to figure out a way to get away from the yellow pages.


----------



## Buckettruckbabe (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been horrified at the direction the Yellowpages has taken. Outrageously expensive, and for what? Even online it's crazy. So not necessary. (I do know their salespeople are hardsell and make big commissions if they close a deal...)

Sorry you've had to deal with them.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 21, 2010)

Print yellow pages are dying. Most now shop online for services. I use a lead generation service, which works. I'm also with YP.com (AT&T) and get very few calls. I'm constantly bombarded with calls from people trying to sell me on Google Adwords pop up ads...or similar incarnations. Those may work, but are the most expensive online ad method (besides perhaps lead services, but all those are qualified leads..even though man don't pan out, or I get beaten to one of the others who they also charge for the same lead.)

I'm going to improve my website, and work with a local guy who is quite knowlegable at ways to draw traffic to my site... most of these tricks are free...

www.BarnettTreeCare.com

It's been six months now since I've gotten rid of my print display ads, now only have two small 1" ads...which cost about $250/month! But I was spending about $1200-1300 for two 1/6th page full color photo ads..with ever declining returns. Was a couple years late in phasing them out.


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 25, 2010)

I am not even listed in the phone book, have no web page, no name on my truck, no advertising at all and my only contact number is my cell phone.

I remain constantly busy as 100% of my work is repeat and referrals. Having only 3 employees, I don't need to hustle a lot of work. 

I agree that YP advertising is dying. Most people look online for stuff, not the phone book.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Feb 7, 2010)

I think this will be my last year in the yellow pages. Every year it keeps going up and its way to expensive. I have a website and I get alot of work that way. Of course your best advertisement is word of mouth. Most of my work is from tree services with no grinders, landscapers, and cement contractors. Normally the yellow pages delivers the new phone books when they come out. I found out last year that most of the people in the county next to mine never got a new book. I paid for an add in that book. I also heard that this year they are not delivering any books unless you call in for one. I might try an add in the local newspaper now and then instead of the yellow pages.


----------

